# portage wisconsin 08-09



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

well seeing how i Finally get a little break i thought id try to post some pictures so far this year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well the good thing is when it's so cold out the snow is light and you can move a lot of it and stack it high.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

a few more


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

and a few more


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice pics. I wish we could at leats get enough to hit our triggers. All we have bee getting around Indy is ice. Keep it safe guys.:salute:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice looking setup...I gotta thing for blue trucks.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey, I know how you feel about not having enough time this winter to do anything other than sleep and plow! lol. So, I see you have both a Western V and a Boss V. Does the little extra length of the Western make much of a difference?


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

no i dont notice any major difference, the western seems to stack higher not much but enough to save some space, the boss is the xt blade, so it will really clean out drive ways but on the gasser it tends to run the engine hot. i also have wings on my western(which you cant get for the boss) and that really makes a huge difference, the other thing i noticed about the 2 when we push onto a grass lot my blade seems to just push across the grass no problem ( trip edge in v) the boss ( in v) wants to either fold straight or try to trip and just feels like its gonna come sit in the seat next to you. so we have been pushing to the edge with the boss and i push it in the the western i think a set of shoes would go a long way for the boss just havent had a chance to get a set yet. but they are both great blades. i have been having an issue with my western keeping o' rings in it so that has me slightly up set with them but i will most likely buy anotherone for my up comming purchase


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

a few from the last week or so


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

another shot of the tractor and i think the one with the dump truck came out really dark( its night time) but we were hauling out a large snow pile


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Great pictures and nice equipment. Looks like you are, or at least were, keeping busy.


----------

